# Salads & Dressings



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Salads & Dressings recipes in this thread.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

This is a Mediterranean type salad. It doesn't really have a name:

1 head of cabbage thinly sliced
1 large onion thinly sliced
4 cups of fresh broccoli cut into small but bite sized pieces
2-4 carrots thinly sliced*
1 large green pepper thinly sliced*
1 regular sized can of whole or halved black olives
1 regular sized can of cut baby corn
1.5 cups of extra virgin olive oil
1/8 cup balsamic vinegar (if you don't have this, red or white wine vinegar can be used)

Throw all the vegi's in a large bowl that it will fit in, then dump the oil and vinegar in. Stir or toss it until everything is coated. To me it tastes better at room temp, my wife likes it chilled.

Variations: If you're into the MSG thing (we are not), 2 pkgs of ramen noodles goes well in this. Crush up the noodles and add the seasoning packets as well.

Boneless chicken is also very good in this.

*= optional
Regular sized cans= 14.5 oz net weight or 6oz dry weight


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Dahc said:


> This is a Mediterranean type salad. It doesn't really have a name:
> 
> 1 head of cabbage thinly sliced
> 1 large onion thinly sliced
> ...


Dahc, do you cook the ramen noodles or just put in raw? thanks


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is similar to Oriental Salad. The Ramen Noodles are just crushed and put in the salad, they are great "munchies" and taste wonderful. The salad dressing softens them some. I will definitely use this recipe ! Thanks !


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

This is hands-down my favorite dip-- to make as dressing you can thin with mayo or milk. This is great on top of burritos, tostadas, etc.

1 pt. sour cream
2 fresh jalapenos, seeded
1 handful of cilantro
1 packet Hidden Valley Ranch dip mix

--whir until greenish and smooth in blender or food processor.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't really care for cornbread, but I LOVE this dish.It makes ALOT...perfect for get-togethers.

1 (1oz)p pkg Hidden Valley Ranch salad dressing mix
1c sour cram
1c mayonnaise
1 (9-inch) pan cornbread in chunks (can be texmex)
2 (16oz) cans pinto beans, drained (black beans are good too)
3 large tomatoes, chopped
1/2c green pepper, chopped
1/2c green onions, chopped
2c (8oz) shredded cheddar cheese
10 slices of bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 (17oz) cans whole kernel corn, drained

Combine salad dressing mix, sour cream and mayonnaise. Set aside. Place half of cornbread chunks in bottom of a large serving bowl. Top with half of drained beans. Combine tomatoes, pepper and onions. Layer half of this mixture over the beans. Layer half of cheese, bacon, corn and reserved salad dressing. Repeat layers using remaining ingredients. Cover and chill 2-3 hours. Makes 10-12 servings (It seems more like 20 servings to me). Alot of times I will use a bottled dressing and add a little mayo to it. You can't mess this recipe up by using more or less ingredients.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

My SIL and I ate this in a small lake-side restaurant in Canada and both loved it. I duplicated it as well as I could and think this tastes just like the one we ate there. It takes either 1 or 2 halves for each person.

Crab and Avocado Salad 

1 avocado 
1/2 cup crab meat, cut into 1 1/2 inch and smaller pieces 
2 Tbs onion, chopped red 
3 Tbs mayonaise, real, not Miracle Whip 
2 tsp lemon juice, fresh is best 
salt and pepper, to taste 
1 dash garlic powder, to taste 
1 Tbs celery, chopped finely (optional) 



Mix all ingredients in mixing bowl. Mound in avocado shells and refrigerate. If it isn't possible to make it early enough to make sure it is cold, refrigerate everything ahead of time.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

*Simple Broccoli Salad*

This makes enough to take to a picnic.

4 heads broccoli cut up(bite size peices)
2 cups shredded cheese
1/2 lb or more crispy bacon crumbled
1 32 oz. jar Miracle whip.
1/4 cup Apple cider vinegar
1 cup sugar

Put Broccoli, bacon and cheese in large bowl

Mix Miracle whip, Vinegar, and sugar

Add mix to broccoli bowl and stir. 

Chill for an hour or more.

Feel free to add things.

Some Suggestions: onions, mushrooms, carrots, etc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Similar to the crab and avocado above.

Cut avocados in half, remove seed, sprinkle with lemon or lime juice.

Mix:
1 cup chilled boiled shrimp (shelled, of course)
Thousand Island dressing
chopped onion
diced tomato

Pile the filling on the avocado.

Eat!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

JALAPENO MACARONI SALAD

12 oz. medium size macaroni shells or elbows, 
cooked and drained

Fresh green onions --I use about 3 or 4

I also add a little sweet white onion to this,

4 jalapeno peppers (deseeded) and diced fine
I use more because we like ours hot to the taste

salt and pepper to taste

garlic powder to taste (just a dash )

1 pint Real Mayonnaise--make it good and moist

Dice onions fine (I cut mine with the scissors) 
or chop onions and peppers till fine in a food processor.
You want these in small pieces, not liquid.
Mix all together and chill overnight. So good ! 

We serve this around here all the time for BBQ's


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here 

I don't have exact measurements for this one, but close.

Tomato, Corn, and Black Bean Salad

Grape Tomatoes (Probably a pt.), cut in half
Corn (Either one can or 2-3 ears fresh)
Black Beans (One can, rinsed)
Chopped cilantro
Chopped onion (about 1/2 cup)

for the dressing, either use just Italian dressing.......or use some red wine vinegar and a little bit of sugar. Salt and Pepper to taste.

So summery and so yummy.


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

Overnight Pasta Salad

1 cup tiny shell macaroni
2 cups shredded lettuce
2 hardboiled eggs, sliced
2 (1 oz) slices ham, cut up
1 (10 oz) package frozen peas, thawed
1/2 cup shredded Swiss
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup sour cream
1 tbsp. chopped green onion
1 tsp. brown mustard
1 tsp. hot sauce
1 tsp. paprika


Cook macaroni according to package directions using 1-1/2 tsps. salt. Drain well and rinse with cold water. Layer lettuce, macaroni, egg, ham, peas and cheese (in that order) in a 1-1/2 quart bowl.

Combine next 5 ingredients and mix well. Spread mixture evenly over the top, sealing to edge of bowl. Sprinkle with paprika. Chill overnight. Toss together before serving.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Macaroni Salad
1 lb. box medium pasta shells (cooked then cooled and drained)
1 cucumber peeled and minced well
1 medium onion minced
Add all of above and mix in three heaping TBS. Mayonaisse and celery seed to taste.
Just before serving add 1 - 12 oz. can V-8. This doesn't sound that good but believe me it is delicious! Great on a hot day!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I dont have exact measurements, I just sort of make it.

1 large bowl Cooked, cold rice (I use left overs)
chopped onion
chopped tomatoe
chopped parsley or cilantro
chopped celery (if I have it)
chopped green peppers (again, if I have them)
chopped dill pickles
1 can corn, drained
mix well and add whatever spices you like, I use chopped fresh rosemary, garlic, pepper, salt and a small dash of cayenne.
mix 1/4 cup cider vinager and about 1/3 cup olive oil, pour over rice mixture and mix well.
For best results let this sit in the fridge for at least an hour, so all the flavors get saturated.
This is a very versital dish, use whatever additions you want to the rice. I have even thrown in flax seed for a little extra texture.
Be creative!


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

This is called Make Ahead Salad because you can make it the night before in layers and toss about one hour before serving. 

First Layer:
One head iceberg lettuce (I know iceberg is not great but it works best in this) broken into large bowl.
Second Layer:
One package frozen peas (I use the baby peas) and keep frozen until you put on the salad.
Third Layer:
One onion (red, white, yellow whichever you prefer) sliced or chopped.
Fourth Layer:
1/2 large jar of Mayonaisse (whichever brand you prefer) plus
1 or 2 tablespoons sugar sprinkled over mayonaisse.
Fifth Layer:
Shredded cheddar cheese (usually a one pound? block)
Last Layer:
Large jar of Bacon Bits or Real Bacon pieces.

Do not toss until about one hour before serving.
Options to add: Chopped Green, Red or Yellow Peppers.

This salad can last as leftovers. Just add new lettuce the next day, the flavors are even better after they steep.


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

2 qts. cucumbers sliced about 1/4 inch (about 4 large)
1 onion sliced thin
1tsp. salt
Combine and refrigerate 2 hours.
Drain in colander.
Mix 1 cup sugar
3/4 cup vinegar and 
1/4 cup water. Stir until sugar disolves.
Pour over cucumber slices and freeze.
Containers can stay in freezer for up to 3 months. Enjoy!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pea Salad

16 oz frozen peas
chopped onion
chopped celery
chopped tomato
chopped pickle
about 1/2- 3/4 cup grated chedder
Mix well, add about 1/4 cup mayonnaise, salt pepper garlic to taste.

Sounds real simple, but it is so versatile! if you dont have something, or dont like it, just leave it out or add something else.
If you fix this with the peas frozen, by the time you get where you are going they will be thawed out and perfect. (well, if it takes more than 10 min)


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Â½C Balsamic vineger
Â¼C Honey
Â¼C Olive oil
1T Lemon juice
1T Mrs. Dash
1T/1t Basil 
1T/1t Oregano 

Mix together and use. 
Also makes a good glaze on grilled chicken, use in the last 5 minutes.

T/t = Fresh/Dried


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pasta and Chicken Salad with Feta

Salad:
1 cup cubed cooked chicken
1 cup cooked bow tie or other fun shaped pasta
Â½ cup raw broccoli flowerettes, cut small
Â¼ cup finely chopped onion
Â¼ cup chopped celery
Â¼ cup shredded carrot

Top with:
Fresh basil, cut in tiny shreds
Cherry tomatoes, halved
Herbed feta (fresh homemade goat feta with fresh homegrown rosemary and thyme)

Dressing:
Â¼ cup Hellmanâs mayo
1 Tbsp dark mustard or honey mustard
Juice of 1 lime

Accompany with:
Club crackers


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

1 c. mayonnaise
1/2 c. sour cream
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. dill weed
1/4 c. buttermilk
1 tbsp. parsley
1 tsp. onion powder

Mix all together. Refrigerate.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

This salad is SO GOOD!!!


Broccoli Salad

Adapted by Kathy Jorgensen from BHG Americaâs Best-Loved Community Recipes, Vol II 

Ingredients:
6 cups Broccoli, chopped 
8 slices Bacon, cooked crisp, drained and chopped
Â½ cup Raisins
Â½ small Red onion, chopped fine
Â¾ cup Mayonnaise
3 Tablespoons Sugar
2 Tablespoons Vinegar
Â½ cup Cheddar cheese, shredded


Directions:
Cook broccoli in a small amount of lightly salted boiling water for 5-7 minutes or until crisp-tender. Drain and let cool.
In a large bowl, combine the broccoli, bacon, raisins, and red onion.
In a small bowl, stir together the mayo, sugar, and vinegar until well mixed. 
Pour the dressing over the broccoli mixture; tossing the vegetables to coat. 
Cover and chill 2 to 24 hours. Add cheese. Stir before serving.

Note: Original recipe also called for 1 cup of pecan pieces, so you could add them if you want.
Other possible additions: sunflower seeds or sliced almonds.
__________________


----------



## tittiger (Sep 20, 2008)

You have to try this stuff. Words don't do it Justice:
---------------------------------
Thai Dressing

Serving Size : 12 

A lower-fat version of a normally high-fat dressing.

1 cup water
1 teaspoon fresh ginger
3 tablespoons tahini
3 tablespoons miso -- (fermented soy paste)
2 tablespoons lemon juice

Blend well in blender or food processor

Makes 12 2-tablespoon servings.
---------------------------------

Enjoy!
Joe
http://truthtribune.com


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Vicker's Ranch

1/2 cup whole buttermilk
1/2 cup Mayonaise
a couple of cloves of garlic minced
1 tsp basil
a dash of cayane pepper
one tspn dehydrated onion flakes
salt and pepper to taste
mix all together and let sit overr night is best.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Okay, let's get cooking here with some recipes folks!


1 large onion - finely chopped
1 celery stalk - finely chopped
2 tablespoons - butter - 
2 pounds - ground beef - 
1 turkey liver - finely chopped
1/2 cup red wine - dry
2 tablespoons - tomato paste 
2 tablespoons fresh parsley leaves - chopped
1 tablespoon fresh dill weed - chopped
1 pound chestnuts - roasted, peeled, coarsely chopped
1/4 pound pignoli (pine) nuts - 
3/4 cup raisins white 
1/4 cup uncooked white rice
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cup - water 
salt & pepper to taste

Brown onions and celery in butter.
Add beef and liver and cook until brown.
Add wine and tomato paste, then spices, and simmer until meat is tender.
Add nuts, raisins, and rice. Stir in water and cook, covered, until the rice is done.
Mix in bread crumbs and season to taste.
Stuff loosely into the turkey.
Stuffs a 10-12 pound turkey.

*NOTE 1* - some variations call that the rice is mixed in last, uncooked to absorb more juices. This will require more basting of the turkey but will yield a more flavorful stuffing.

*NOTE 2* - other variations include 1 pound of ground beef and 1 pound of mild sausage.


----------



## Cartman (Nov 3, 2008)

Baked Potato salad.
Boil 8-10 potatos in skin & cut into pieces
mix in 2 cups miricle whip
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 lb grated cheese (choice)
put into 9x13 dish crumble 1 lb crisp bacon on top
bake at 350 45 min - 1 hour till melted bubbly and lightly browned on top.

This is soooo gooood !!!!!!!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

The seeds of Pomegranate you can eat. They are safe to eat and full of fiber.

2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons whole coriander seeds
2 tablespoons ground cumin
Freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon black mustard seeds
2 medium shallots, minced
30 large shrimp (1-1/4 pounds), peeled and deveined
1/2 cup pomegranate juice
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 pound light-colored frisee (chicory), heavy stems removed,
leaf portion torn into 2-inch pieces (2 packed cups)
Seeds from 1/4 large or 1/2 small pomegranate
(about 2 tablespoons)


In a 12-inch skillet, combine 1 tablespoon sesame oil with vegetable oil, coriander seeds, cumin, pepper and black mustard seeds. Place over medium heat, and cook, stirring for 4 minutes.

Raise heat. Stir in the shrimp, and cook, turning and stirring, for 3 minutes, or until shrimp are opaque.

Reduce heat. Stir in the pomegranate juice, vinegar and salt. Cook, stirring and scraping bottom of pan, for 1 minute. Stir in remaining sesame oil.

Place 1/2 cup frisee on each plate. Top with shrimp, and drizzle sauce around plate. Sprinkle with pomegranate seeds.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

This is kind of like Texas Caviar (using black beans instead of blackeyed peas), but is more of a salad instead of using it as a salsa with chips, although you could certainly use it that way. I love the vinaigrette.

Corn and Black Bean Salad With Lime Vinaigrette

â¢	Salad: 
â¢	1 ear fresh sweet corn, roasted and cut into kernels (I use a can of corn)
â¢	1 can black beans (rinsed)
â¢	Â½ red onion, finely minced (or as preferred) 
â¢	1 large tomato, diced 
â¢	1 can green chiles 
â¢	1 bunch cilantro, chopped 
â¢	Vinaigrette: 
â¢	3 cloves garlic, minced 
â¢	1 small lime, juiced (approx 2 T.) 
â¢	1/2 c. virgin olive oil 
â¢	2 T. red wine vinegar 
â¢	1 pinch cumin 
â¢	1 pinch crushed red pepper 
â¢	1/8 t. honey (I use a little Splenda)
â¢	salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

Directions 
1.	Mix salad/salsa ingredients. 
2.	Mix dressing ingredients using a food processor or shake in jar. I usually let this sit at room temperature for about a half hour to let the flavors get friendly. 
3.	Add to salad/salsa mixture. 
4.	Can be served chilled or at room temperature.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Posted this in response to a thread, copied here.



Kim_NC said:


> I make this mix and keep it around to make ranch dressing when we want it. You can also use it in any recipes that call for the packaged ranch dressing mix.
> 
> *Ranch Dressing Mix*
> 
> ...


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Zhen's Chinese Cabbage Salad

1 medium to large Chinese napa cabbage, shredded or cut crosswise into thin strips.
1/2 bunch green onions, chopped. More if desired.
Combine in large salad bowl and chill while preparing dressing and crunch.

Dressing: Combine 1/4 cup vinegar, 3/4 cup oil (vegetable, canola, whatever) 2 Tbsp. Soy Sauce, 1/2 cup sugar in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, stirring until sugar is dissolved. Boil 1 minute and cool.

Crunch: 2 packages Ramen noddles with flavoring packets. 1 pkg. slivered almonds; 1/2 cup sesame seeds. Melt 1/2 - 3/4 cup butter or margarine in skillet and add noodles (and flavoring), sesame seeds, and almonds, stiring until golden brown. Set aside.

If taking to a dinner or party, take dressing in Mason jar with tight lid, crunch in a Zip Lock bag, and Cabbage and onions in another Zip Lock bag. Toss together just before serving and enjoy!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Asian Coleslaw

1 bag coleslaw mix (or make your own)
1 can mandarin orange sections, drained
1/2 cup peanuts

Dressing:
1/2 cup Italian Dressing (you can also use low cal.)
2 tablespoons peanut butter
1 tablespoon soy sauce

Mix the dressing together and combine with the other ingrediants. 
12 servings. 3 Weight Watcher points.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

really good

*Italian Corn Salad*
Food Network – 50 Fresh Corn Recipes

3 T Butter
1 red bell pepper, chopped
2 1/2 cups raw corn kernels
1 cup zucchini, diced
1/4 cup water
2 t thyme, chopped
Salt & pepper
2 scallions, sliced

Melt butter in a skillet.
Saute red bell pepper, 2 minutes.
Add corn, diced zucchini, water, chopped thyme, and salt and pepper to taste.
Cover; simmer 5 minutes. Stir in scallions. 

.


----------

